# Relocating Our Tour Business To Mallorca??



## bond19 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello all

I’m new to the forum so here is a little about myself

My name is Chris, and I currently live with my partner Ceri, where we live and work in the UK near Blackpool in the NW of England. During the day I run a tour operating business and at the evenings I work as an entertainer (close up magician). I have joined this forum because I am hoping to relocate to Spain. Because many of you have already ‘made the move’ I was hoping you could share your experiences and offer me your pearls of wisdom and much needed advise.

Here is my current situation (I know I’ve jumped in at the deep end with my request so sorry about that). I am wanting to relocate my existing business from the UK to Mallorca next year. Presently I operate scenic tours around the Lake District using a three seater ‘Boom’ trike (three seater motorbike bike) similar to the vehicle Billy Connelly took on his World tour around Australia & New Zealand

By bringing my business to Mallorca, I would be helping to open up the Island to visitors by encouraging them to visit less tourist focussed places away from their resorts. 

The vehicle is fully compliant with EC road safety and law requirements. Here in the UK I currently take pre-booked tours using a ‘private hire license’ issued by the local council (a taxi license). 

My question is…

1.	How do I go about re-locating and setting my business up in Mallorca?
2.	What vehicle licenses are required and where do I obtain them?
3.	What tour operating licenses or permits are required and where do I obtain them? 
4.	How do I go about using the vehicle for airport shuttle runs? Who do I contact? What permits or licenses are required and where do I obtain them?


I hear taxi licenses are almost impossible to obtain and to be honest is not quite what I am after (although I would consider one if offered). 

I guess I am looking for a licence similar to what a coach or bus touring business would have. I know my request is unusual but if there is anybody here who could help and point me in the right direction that would be fantastic. 

Any advice if greatly appreciated

Cheers

Chris Hurst


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bond19 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I’m new to the forum so here is a little about myself
> 
> ...


Hi chris, well, I think there are quite a few companies offering tours of Mallorca, ossibly not on Boom bikes, but certainly on all manner of bikes, motor bikes, donkeys, horses, coaches....... So you would be up against stiff competition. You would need to know an awful lot about the island, its history and its laws. I think it would be a very difficult jump to make TBH. Sorry if I sound negative, but, even in good times you would be "up against it", in this economic climate, well I wouldnt be hopeful and thats without taking into account the horrendous red tape to start any kind of business in Spain, the laws on vehicles, I dont know about boom bikes, but there are some weird and wacky laws over her, insurances, Mallorca is a very expensive Island to live and of course you would need to be totally fluent in the language, both in written and verbal


Why dont you first of all have a look around the forum and see some of the threads about vehicle registration, mallorca etc and then go on a fact finding holiday and see what you think??

Jo xx


----------



## bond19 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Jo.. I will start a thorough search and see what info I can gather


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I can put you in touch with "Orange" who has done exactly what you are looking to do. 

MANY MANY hurdles, total papleo ......and I'm not sure you'd make any money when you have done it but if that's the dream...


----------



## bond19 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Steve,

Great, please do put me in touch with 'Orange'..

Please tell me, where does he do his trike tours from and is he sitll doing it??

Thanks
Chris


----------

